# Specialized bullies bike shop owner to changing his name.



## Silvestri (May 29, 2009)

Local bike shop owner named his shop after one of the famous road races in France, Paris-Roubaix gets bullied by Specialized, who happens to have a bike named Roubaix. 

War vet forced to change bike shop?s name after threat from Specialized | Calgary Herald

Bad form, Specialized.

One would have thought the town would have the trademark.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

They tried to bully Volagi too. Mogan Hills can kiss my ass. I sold my mtb Special-ed bike years ago and that was one of the best self-lifting decision I've made.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, this is sad and really unnecessary in my opinion. How a small business in Canada named after a place affects one model of bike made by the industry giant Specialized is beyond me.

What makes even less sense is why they go after this small business rather than going after Fuji, who actually makes a BIKE under the name Roubaix. Low hanging fruit I guess.

I can understand getting upset if someone used Stumpjumper since its not really a thing outside of Specialized, but Roubaix? Come on. Looks like Venge Vinyards better watch out.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

F### Specialized.

They do good by limiting online sales of their stuff, but then they do crap like this.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> They do good by limiting online sales of their stuff, but then they do crap like this.


I don't like the online sales limitation because that limits competition. If they want to protect their interests, they can do that, but they won't get a cent from me. Not even Shimano is anywhere near that ruthless.

On topic: Why isn't Specialized threatening to sue France on the same premise?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

RaptorTC said:


> Yeah, this is sad and really unnecessary in my opinion. How a small business in Canada named after a place affects one model of bike made by the industry giant Specialized is beyond me.
> 
> What makes even less sense is why they go after this small business rather than going after Fuji, who actually makes a BIKE under the name Roubaix. Low hanging fruit I guess.


With all the lawsuits Spesh engages in, I have **never** understood how Fuji gets a "pass" from them.
"Roubaix" fleece is also used extensively in cycling clothes... But no legal action. 
Hopefully they don't sue me because of my user name!



RaptorTC said:


> I can understand getting upset if someone used Stumpjumper since its not really a thing outside of Specialized, but Roubaix? Come on. Looks like Venge Vinyards better watch out.


Not quite Stumpjumper, but Mountain Cycles did use Stumptown (slang for Portland, OR) for a CX bike. Yep, got sued by Spesh.
Stumptown Saga | BikePortland.org

Unfortunately, I like Specialized bikes and I respect their engineering and R&D tremendously. It's the legal dept and upper mgmt that really make me want to burn my Spesh bikes. (4 of my 8 bikes are Spesh).


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

This has me wondering if Specialized paid the city of Roubaix anything for using their name. If they haven't I love to see Roubaix sue Specialized for the use of the name.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

The article quotes the Speshy guy as saying “We are required to defend or lose our trademark registration.”

I get that part of the law, but charge the guy a buck and get over yourselves.


----------



## bcwall (Nov 20, 2011)

specialized sucks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

They're getting ripped to pieces on Twitter...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This was the last straw. That company is now dead to me. On to a bike produced by a smaller company like Felt, Look, BMC, Devinci or something like that for this fella..... I just can't respect a move like this at all. Hasn't Trek bullied some shop owners as well?


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> F### Specialized.
> 
> They do good by limiting online sales of their stuff, but then they do crap like this.


F### brick and mortar stores. I buy all my stuff online.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

They pulled their line from my friend's shop and put it in another location with more neon. Their volume went unchanged because the_ kids _working at the new location couldn't sell hookers on a troop train. Couldn't tune up a bike either. 

Heard another story about them trying to bully an owner with four stores. Specialized sent him a bunch of forms wanting to know how much volume he was doing with other brands (bikes and accessories). He put a post-it note on their forms giving them 48 hours to get everything out of his stores and sent it back to them. I wouldn't buy an inner tube from Specialized. They're not "bike" people.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> They're getting ripped to pieces on Twitter...


Good! It's a dick move on their part and they should be ashamed. I will not support a company that does this crap.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought this was a bit silly too: VANOC seeks law to combat trademark misuse

That shop was there long before Vancouver was awarded the 2010 Winter Games.

I can't imagine if I were a customer that my first association with "Paris-Roubaix" would be Specialized, in fact, it wouldn't even enter my head; I would think of the race of course. 

Boo Specialized, boo.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

The company must decide between defending their brand (that's the marketing guys and the lawyers) and following their ethical principles (their business code of conduct). I went looking on their site for those principles that involve treating business partners with respect and fairness. They are not there. They have principles but playing nice isn't one of them.

On the other hand the guys shop got a lot of free publicity, maybe that's good compensation considering it only opened in March


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

The US (and Canadian) trademark/patent system has gotten some real issue. There is legit use of the system, but this is one case that shows the system as a joke. (Similar to allowing Apple to patent the round edges of their iPhone). Complete joke.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Reminds me of years ago when Bank of America went after the Bar of America in Truckee, Ca. That time, the big guys lost, and the Bar of America is still there. 

This is a really petty move, especially since "their" trademark is the name of a city that's been associated with cycling for 100 years. As El Scorcho pointed out, they could avoid the waiver/abandonment issue by licensing the name to the guy for a nominal sum.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> They're getting ripped to pieces on Twitter...


Facebook too.

There's an awful lot of bad press out there about them right now...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

bad move by specialized… how can they be granted a trademark for a city in France.. that should have never been allowed in the first place. I think they story does not need the post war depression stuff though.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am going to buy two Specialized shirts tomorrow.
I will sh!t on one and cover it up with the other. 
F them.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Specialized? The manufacturer from whom I once bought a bike which had an alarming shortage of grease where grease should be.

Experiences like mine and what is reported by the OP build up and before you know it the brand is a gonner.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

It's truly a sad state of affairs when _Specialized_ starts making _Bikes Direct _look good


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

I do not buy Specialized products myself but I do live near Morgan Hill. The town is pretty nice and there are some nice roads to ride around on. Last year Morgan hill hosted a stage of the Amjen tour. I went to watch some of it.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought a "Merckx is Better Than You" t-shirt from Café Roubaix, mainly because it is awesome, but also because the guy didn't deserve this. Specialized went after the low-hanging fruit.

If you want to make a point, go out and buy up his supplies of t-shirts and wheels, then do a Critical Mass ride in front of Specialized. I'm done with Mike Sinyard and his gang of bullies.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Specialized's Facebook page is getting absolutely hammered with negative comments. It's incredible.

If this actually did hurt their sales, it doesn't hurt just the company. Specialized shot itself in the food by restricting online sales solely to their website and making it such that the only other places to buy them were bike shops. That means the LBS owners will suffer because of Specialized's indiscretion, and the solution to this is really simple and easy: Withdraw the legal action and apologize.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

burgrat said:


> Good! It's a dick move on their part and they should be ashamed. I will not support a company that does this crap.


Specialized know it would cost the little guy too much to defend himself, so they win just by threatening him. Wow, tough guys. 

I was indifferent to the "Specialized sucks" ideology until I read this. This is way overboard.

I guarantee you I will never buy anything from them ever.

Sinyard, you have no honor.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

RaptorTC said:


> What makes even less sense is why they go after this small business rather than going after Fuji, who actually makes a BIKE under the name Roubaix. Low hanging fruit I guess.


Bullies don't go after someone who has just as much money for lawyers as them.

The real rush comes from pushing around little guys. It's safer too. Mike Sinyard wouldn't want to be forced to apologize.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Just another in a long list of reasons why I stopped buying any Specsh products years ago.

Just about every year they do something to reaffirm that decision.
Usually when beginners asked me if Specsh bikes are any good I tell to stay away.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Unbelievable! And their online practices are fine and dandy when you are in the US, but they downright suck in Canada. At least in the US you can order stuff online from them, in Canada all we can do is go to the shop and if Specialized Canada doesn't have it then you are done. There's been a few times I've wanted product that was out of stock here in Canada, but was available in the US and there was no way to get it up here.

One time I actually had to call a US store, get them to order the product and then have a relative ship it up to me. Stupid! Sad part is I still use their stuff (helmets and saddles, because they fit)


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Only a couple of years ago there was a wheel builder in Portland, OR called "Epic Wheels" as I recall. Specialized threatened to sue and since the owner didn't have the $$ to fight (of course), she had to change the name of her shop. 
Now it's called Sugar Wheel Works. I like that better anyway.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

WOA...WOW!!!

So...let me get this straight...

A large, powerful industry giant is bullying a small company? Really? I'm shocked and outraged!!!!






...seriously guys...if you stopped supporting companies that business-bully other companies, you wouldn't be able to buy a damn thing or shop anywhere. Does the story suck? Sure. Am I shocked? Not in the slightest. Is Specialized the only large cycle manufacturer to be an ass hat? No freaking way.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Say what you like man, but I feel like there is a pattern with Specialized that goes beyond what the rest of the industry is doing. If you are ok with it, great. I am not.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

rbart4506 said:


> Unbelievable! And their online practices are fine and dandy when you are in the US, but they downright suck in Canada. At least in the US you can order stuff online from them, in Canada all we can do is go to the shop and if Specialized Canada doesn't have it then you are done. There's been a few times I've wanted product that was out of stock here in Canada, but was available in the US and there was no way to get it up here.
> 
> One time I actually had to call a US store, get them to order the product and then have a relative ship it up to me. Stupid! Sad part is I still use their stuff (helmets and saddles, because they fit)


Actually like a previous poster said, that US online policy sucks also. They don't allow the reseller to sell anything online, but specialized does it directly. How is that supporting your dealer?

So many negative things I hear about them. The whole giant bike fiasco, where they were threatening dealers that were carrying both lines to drop giant.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Actually like a previous poster said, that US online policy sucks also. They don't allow the reseller to sell anything online, but specialized does it directly. How is that supporting your dealer?
> 
> So many negative things I hear about them. The whole giant bike fiasco, where they were threatening dealers that were carrying both lines to drop giant.


They inadvertently support their dealers by being stingy about their online store prices. You can find Specialized stuff cheaper locally than you can on their store.

Why buy something at full MSRP and pay shipping AND wait for it to get to you when you can hop in your car, drive to a LBS, negotiate a discount and take it home right there?

Honestly, I don't think they're undercutting their dealer chain with their lousy online store...


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

albert owen said:


> Specialized? The manufacturer from whom I once bought a bike which had an alarming shortage of grease where grease should be.
> 
> Experiences like mine and what is reported by the OP build up and before you know it the brand is a gonner.


Here's another beauty. A friend bought a Specialized Allez Epic (alloy lugged carbon frame) when they came out in the 90's. The bike would go into a violent death shimmy at about 28 MPH. Dealer checked headset, re-faced head tube. Nothing changed. Called Specialized and told them about the problem. Rep asked the LBS the size of the frame (57cm), how much the customer weighed (147 pounds) and if the LBS had changed the handlebar stem. The stem had be swapped out for a shorter one to fit the bike to the customer. Upon hearing the afore mentioned info, the Specialized rep said "there's not enough weight on the front wheel because of the rider's weight and shorter stem." The paper work that came with the bike stated that, like any bike, the stem may have to be changed to achieve the optimal fit. It didn't say that doing this would render the bike unsafe in a particular equation. In the end Specialized said there was nothing they could do. In other words, you own this POS now, eff off.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> They inadvertently support their dealers by being stingy about their online store prices. You can find Specialized stuff cheaper locally than you can on their store.
> 
> Why buy something at full MSRP and pay shipping AND wait for it to get to you when you can hop in your car, drive to a LBS, negotiate a discount and take it home right there?
> 
> Honestly, I don't think they're undercutting their dealer chain with their lousy online store...


I think you'll find that any company that sells their products direct online will always charge full price. Undercutting your retailers means losing you retailers.


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

Really nice. Make as a pdf that people can download and print on sticky back.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Bah Specialised doing nasty things. I remember when they bought the patent to the Horst link and then made everyone already using it to pay up or get out, not a very nice thing at the time but probably "good' business practice. But this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone want to buy a specialized Tarmac ( not really selling it here)but I'm putting it on craigslist tomorrow,,they're overpriced and full of themselves !


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> ...seriously guys...if you stopped supporting companies that business-bully other companies, you wouldn't be able to buy a damn thing or shop anywhere. Does the story suck? Sure. Am I shocked? Not in the slightest. Is Specialized the only large cycle manufacturer to be an ass hat? No freaking way.


Completely correct. I am not sure I understand why everyone gets so upset with spesh for enforcing their intellectual property rights. Do you protect your own personal and real property? Why blame them for doing the same thing?

Trademark clearly says the name covers "Bicycles, bicycle frames, and bicycle components, namely bicycle handlebars, bicycle front fork, and bicycle tires". 

Guy said he has been using the name on bicycle wheels for a year. Therefore, guy admits to infringing on the trademark. 

You can get mad that some trademark attorney allowed the application, you can be upset at the state of intellectual property law, but you can't get mad as a company for enforcing their property rights. - In other words, you can hate the game, but not the player. 

The business world does not exist to make friends. 

If you use things (food, tv, computer, car, etc.), you are use something covered by intellectual property rights - And probably thousands of patents.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

crit_boy said:


> Completely correct. I am not sure I understand why everyone gets so upset with spesh for enforcing their intellectual property rights. Do you protect your own personal and real property? Why blame them for doing the same thing?
> 
> Trademark clearly says the name covers "Bicycles, bicycle frames, and bicycle components, namely bicycle handlebars, bicycle front fork, and bicycle tires".
> 
> ...


Are they going after him over the wheel name or the shop name? If it's tj former, Spesh is 1000000000000% correct here. What jerk names a new part after a well known bike? This lbs guy should have known better. Would he name is Madone or Synapse and think he can get away with it? Hell no. 

But if they are demanding he change his long established shop name, then they are being dicks.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

crit_boy said:


> The business world does not exist to make friends.
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


In a competitive environment where consumers have many options, businesses can't afford to make enemies. Sure, Specialized makes good bikes. But so do many other companies. I have a SWorks Tricross and love it. But they pulled their franchise from my LBS and now I have to travel 25 miles to get to the nearest Specialized dealer. So when I'm in the market for a new bike, Specialized won't be on my "Friends" list.


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

I stopped buying S-pecialized products a long time ago.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> Completely correct. I am not sure I understand why everyone gets so upset with spesh for enforcing their intellectual property rights. Do you protect your own personal and real property? Why blame them for doing the same thing?
> 
> Trademark clearly says the name covers "Bicycles, bicycle frames, and bicycle components, namely bicycle handlebars, bicycle front fork, and bicycle tires".
> 
> ...





RkFast said:


> Are they going after him over the wheel name or the shop name? If it's tj former, Spesh is 1000000000000% correct here. What jerk names a new part after a well known bike? This lbs guy should have known better. Would he name is Madone or Synapse and think he can get away with it? Hell no.
> 
> But if they are demanding he change his long established shop name, then they are being dicks.


You guys are absolutely right on the point that companies have to protect their patents and trademarks.

Why hasn't specialized gone after the other numerous large corporations who makes socks and other bicycling products after the term roubaix? It's cause they know they can force the small independent guy to do it without costing nearly anything.

They did this with Epic wheels, seriously the word "epic"?

This has more to do with the patent and trademark offices then anything. Companies shouldn't be able to trademark terms used that are either geographical locations or just typical everyday wording.

Yes big businesses do not exists to make friends, hence they shouldn't be surprised as they have no friends to support this lawsuit.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Wait until the S.......... goons show up here and get you all for your language. 
Probably wash your mouth with soap.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Next on Sinyard's hit list: Cable Tools | Test Equipment | Tool Kits | Cases, Specialized Products

Oooh, and they're having a sale!!


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

crit_boy said:


> Guy said he has been using the name on bicycle wheels for a year. Therefore, guy admits to infringing on the trademark. [/FONT][/COLOR]


Not exactly... He has been using the name "Cafe Roubaix" on his wheels, which in my opinion, is quite different than using "Roubaix" solely on the label. I'm no lawyer, but this is still a d!ck move by Specialized!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Gotta wonder if Specialized shares legal departments with Oracle?


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

How can the name of a city/town be trademarked?
Can Specialized sue the town of Roubaix?


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish I didn't buy my son a Specialized Hotrock for x-mas


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

junior1210 said:


> Gotta wonder if Specialized shares legal departments with Oracle?


Actually....

Remember when Specialized bikes came with Oracle stickers on them in the 90s?


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

No, back in the '90's I was more interested in Cerveza than Cervelo. That sue happy mindset seems awfully familiar though.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Ruh roh!

2013 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 LE Road Bike - Performance Exclusive - Racing Bikes


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

junior1210 said:


> Gotta wonder if Specialized shares legal departments with Oracle?


Don't forget apple




GDTRFB said:


> How can the name of a city/town be trademarked?
> Can Specialized sue the town of Roubaix?


Cause someone in the patent and trademark office probably had no clue that roubaix was even a city. Typed it up on google and up came specialized products.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

r1lee said:


> Don't forget apple


AND Disney
AND the NFL
AND a multitude of other companies that will send you a cease and desist letter like this guy got in three seconds flat if you go anywhere NEAR their IP. Thats just how it works. Not saying its not a David vs Goliath situation, but Im thinking there isnt a person here who would be OK with someone else taking something of theirs they are making millions, and in some cases billions, of dollars off of.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

oily666 said:


> Here's another beauty. A friend bought a Specialized Allez Epic (alloy lugged carbon frame) when they came out in the 90's. The bike would go into a violent death shimmy at about 28 MPH. Dealer checked headset, re-faced head tube. Nothing changed. Called Specialized and told them about the problem. Rep asked the LBS the size of the frame (57cm), how much the customer weighed (147 pounds) and if the LBS had changed the handlebar stem. The stem had be swapped out for a shorter one to fit the bike to the customer. Upon hearing the afore mentioned info, the Specialized rep said "there's not enough weight on the front wheel because of the rider's weight and shorter stem." The paper work that came with the bike stated that, like any bike, the stem may have to be changed to achieve the optimal fit. It didn't say that doing this would render the bike unsafe in a particular equation. In the end Specialized said there was nothing they could do. In other words, you own this POS now, eff off.


I don't know... the bike was clearly a wrong fit/choice. I actually sympathize with Specialized on this one, it's on the owner and bike shop's shoulder.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

crit_boy said:


> You can get mad that some trademark attorney allowed the application, you can be upset at the state of intellectual property law, but you can't get mad as a company for enforcing their property rights. - In other words, you can hate the game, but not the player.
> 
> The business world does not exist to make friends.


Is that really what we want our culture to be? I certainly don't and I'm quite happy to take my money to one of the the many competitors that are less aggressive with their legal department. Only the largest companies have the extra cash to play this kind of game repeatedly. I'd rather my money go into building good quality bikes and not into advertising and legal bs.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Prick move. I think it's going to look bad if they don't drop it and offer a very sincere apology ASAP.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

headloss said:


> Is that really what we want our culture to be? I certainly don't and I'm quite happy to take my money to one of the the many competitors that are less aggressive with their legal department. Only the largest companies have the extra cash to play this kind of game repeatedly. I'd rather my money go into building good quality bikes and not into advertising and legal bs.


no need to be mad at them. just not buying their brand will do the trick. not that it is a big sacrifice.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Interesting topic!

I think its more important now that these big companies understand the power of social media, it may not be important to some but it should be.
My FB has 4 separate posts from around the world about this, all with negative comments as here.

For me I think its retarded and actually was on the fence about getting another Romin seat for my bike, I have looked elsewhere and have made a purchase.
This may not seem like a big deal but due to social media and all the negative comments I am not the only one and we are talking world wide.

My $300 may be a drop in the bucket but added to what I read over the postings the last few days its 100's of thousands in lost sales.
This will also subconsciously change the way we buy, if we look at 3 different tubes all around the same price and quality we will simply choose another brand...it all adds up!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess I still don't get why people are shocked or outraged at this. A company owns the right to make an item with a name on it, some other company makes a product with that same name without permission. End of story. He's making, and selling wheels with a trademarked name on it. It's doesn't matter if it's "mickey Mouse wheels", "Nintendo wheels", or "cherry Coke wheels"…he took a name, that legally belongs to another company, made a product with the same name on it and you all are making this out to be some "David vs Goliath" thing when its not. He made the poor choice to do it, it was his legal responsibility to do the homework. I can start making my own car, calling it a Mustang and post that I'm being bullied by the big, bad Ford company when they take me to court...

As usual, the always colorful internet attempts to color things with "he's a vet OMGWTFBBQ!!!" Or "he just used the word to name his company!!!" But skip right over...or deeply bury the item name part.

This tripe is actually in the story:

*“I’ve gone through some very intense (post-traumatic stress disorder) therapy in the last year. Forcing myself to get out there into the public and the business world has taken a huge effort,” he says. “I’m just at the point were we think this might fly, so this was a huge hit for me personally.”*

Seriously? They felt the need to play up this guys plight, although he is clearly breaking the law and using his mental state as some sort of "we should let him be" tripe.

This kind of garbage is what is ripping This (and other countries) apart. Letting people get by with illegal acts/stupidity because of some sob story.

Legal is legal and the system is in place. The fella is using a name for item that is already owned...it doesn't matter how big, or small his company is or what he was before he owned a bike shop. He is doing something illegal, end of story.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> F### brick and mortar stores. I buy all my stuff online.


Have fun getting help when your purchased-online parts need adjusting. Unless, of course, you do all of your own work as well and never need the 'service' of the LBS. At any rate, having this kind of reaction towards the LBS is a little odd...if you don't want to pay their prices, don't buy from them.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Larry Koury, managing director of Specialized Canada Inc., said the company is simply defending its legally owned trademark.
> 
> “A simple trademark search would have prevented this,” Koury wrote in an email, along with a reference to the federal government’s trademark database showing Specialized’s registration of the word Roubaix. “We are required to defend or lose our trademark registration.”


That does seem rather dismissive. Likewise, I'd say to Specialized: Did you expect that you wouldn't lose your trademark when you selected one of the top words within cycling culture? It seems like they are trying to imply that the store owner didn't put enough thought into his name choice, but frankly, I don't think that Specialized put enough thought into the name choice, if they feel it needs to be defended.

Then again, for a similar example, Campy had to stop using the name "Daytona."


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Bad form from Specialized, there is so much verbal backlash over this that even an apology won't help at this time, I think.
And if they do apologize, I shall never wash my Tarmac Pro again, it will remain as tarnished as the name.

I think the city of Roubaix needs to sue Specialized.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> Have fun getting help when your purchased-online parts need adjusting. Unless, of course, you do all of your own work as well and never need the 'service' of the LBS. At any rate, having this kind of reaction towards the LBS is a little odd...if you don't want to pay their prices, don't buy from them.


Much agreed. I'll be the first to admit that I rely on my shop to wrench so I can have more time to ride.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> I guess I still don't get why people are shocked or outraged at this. A company owns the right to make an item with a name on it, some other company makes a product with that same name without permission. End of story. He's making, and selling wheels with a trademarked name on it. It's doesn't matter if it's "mickey Mouse wheels", "Nintendo wheels", or "cherry Coke wheels"…he took a name, that legally belongs to another company, made a product with the same name on it and you all are making this out to be some "David vs Goliath" thing when its not. He made the poor choice to do it, it was his legal responsibility to do the homework. I can start making my own car, calling it a Mustang and post that I'm being bullied by the big, bad Ford company when they take me to court...
> 
> As usual, the always colorful internet attempts to color things with "he's a vet OMGWTFBBQ!!!" Or "he just used the word to name his company!!!" But skip right over...or deeply bury the item name part.
> 
> ...


Companies are legally obligated to defend their trademarks, but they're not legally obligated to intimidate people who are _supposedly_ doing so. They could have dealt with Cafe Roubaix Cycles in a friendly, respectful manner without lawyers, but instead Specialized went straight for the jugular. Notice, too, how they aren't so quick to go after big cycling names that might be infringing their trademark (i.e. Fuji Roubaix). It's because they know the little shops don't have the finances to defend themselves, but the big boys do. It's all about maintaining the illusion of control and thus having power. That should be obvious considering how they've treated their own dealers and how they purposely limit competition to command pricing.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> Companies are legally obligated to defend their trademarks, but they're not legally obligated to intimidate people who are _supposedly_ doing so. They could have dealt with Cafe Roubaix Cycles in a friendly, respectful manner without lawyers, but instead Specialized went straight for the jugular. Notice, too, how they aren't so quick to go after big cycling names that might be infringing their trademark (i.e. Fuji Roubaix). It's because they know the little shops don't have the finances to defend themselves, but the big boys do. It's all about maintaining the illusion of control and thus having power. That should be obvious considering how they've treated their own dealers and how they purposely limit competition to command pricing.


This is about $$...

Large companies can wheel and deal and offer something up. The co-arrangement with Fuji was beneficial for both, I'm sure. 

If I spent millions building a brand/name and some joe came along and started putting that name on an item, I'd sue too.

This guy has nothing to give to Specialized...on what grounds would they negotiate?

It's a sad fact of life, but this man can cannot pay them off. If they broke some tiny deal with him, how many other companies would try the same tactic with their other trademarks? 

This is how the business world works...it's cut and dried, preemptive strikes to end situations like this so they won't be popping up every time they turn around. There's no dark, smokey room full of laughing ass hole execs talking about who they're going to crush next...it's a trademark infringement. If he can't pay the more than likely large sum of money Specialized would want him to pay...they're not going to bother with it. Thus the "right for the jugular" approach.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Lost all desire to ever purchase any Specialized product again when I read this. Bad move Specialized.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Lost all desire to ever purchase any Specialized product again when I read this. Bad move Specialized.


If this is enough for you stop buying one brand...you should start reading into all of the dirty garbage most companies to. Better start building your own bikes, wheels, tires, growing your own food, stop buying cars, gas and most other mass produced items...because all companies would and do take these kinds of legal actions.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> This is about $$...
> 
> Large companies can wheel and deal and offer something up. The co-arrangement with Fuji was beneficial for both, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


It is about power, because if you command the power then you command the money. It's not always the case the other way around. 

"This guy has nothing to give to Specialized...on what grounds would they negotiate?"

So you're saying Specialized couldn't take the time to write him a letter asking him nicely to consider changing his shop's name over possible trademark infringement? At the end of the day, whether or not infringement occurred is now irrelevant. Specialized utilized an approach that went very sour among the cycling community, and the merit of their claim doesn't matter, because their image is now tarnished. Image is what sells products and maintains a brand, and in the eyes of very many cyclists, Specialized has lost all credibility. At this point it doesn't matter what you personally believe should or should not be the case. Specialized acted in a way that damaged their reputation in the eyes of the public, and their reputation is what will make or break them in the long term.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I think there's a surprise that Specialized went after this small operator with such weight when... do you think this fella reasonably could have known that "Roubaix" was trademarked? Did _anyone _know? Is it realistic to think that a _place name_ would have been trademarked at all, and many people wouldn't think you could trademark something that's been in common use for centuries. I think that's what has people in a huff, including the wankers who sit at the sidelines, waving their fingers, saying "I told you so".

Maybe "Tarmac" is trademarked too. Perhaps the Catholic church should go after Trek for butchering their trademark into "Madone"  or maybe the Portland Cement company should get Trek's board members some new pairs of shoes that match their Portland hybrid. I'm sure these companies put great effort into choosing names that aren't already identified this way.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> It is about power, because if you command the power then you command the money. It's not always the case the other way around.
> 
> "This guy has nothing to give to Specialized...on what grounds would they negotiate?"
> 
> So you're saying Specialized couldn't take the time to write him a letter asking him nicely to consider changing his shop's name over possible trademark infringement? At the end of the day, whether or not infringement occurred is now irrelevant. Specialized utilized an approach that went very sour among the cycling community, and the merit of their claim doesn't matter, because their image is now tarnished. Image is what sells products and maintains a brand, and in the eyes of very many cyclists, Specialized has lost all credibility. At this point it doesn't matter what you personally believe should or should not be the case. Specialized acted in a way that damaged their reputation in the eyes of the public, and their reputation is what will make or break them in the long term.


This story would have broke regardless…and how are we so 100% dead sure they didn't try a diplomatic approach.

*"Dan Richter, owner of Cafe Roubaix Bicycle Studio, located above the famous Mackay’s Ice Cream in Cochrane, says he received a letter from the lawyers of big bicycle maker Specialized several months ago, demanding he change the store’s name because the company owns the trademark on the word Roubaix…"*

Looks like they did…and he argued…and this is what has happened.

This is also about court findings and rulings. So many here (and other places) keep making the asinine remark that they should just break some tiny deal with the guy. If they do…what's to keep thousands of other makers from doing the same thing to their trademarked names, asking for some pointless, small compensation like they gave this guy then taking Specialized to court when they refuse?

Also, if the court finds in favor of Specialized, those findings can be use for the next time this happens, thus saving Specialized money. How many countless times have you heard of other court rulings being brought up in court?



Lastly, you claim their name "has been tarnished"…so what. Most mass consumers are morons. If they really will condemn a company for defending a name they spent millions and millions to develop, they don't deserve the R&D those same companies spend making bikes either. Let this goofball from Canada make them a bike with that kind of technology in it.

So many will condemn a company for defending it's investments, then gladly take the benefits those investments allow for.

This is ignorance and stupidity. Ignorance/stupidity on the part of the store owner, who knowingly slapped a trademarked name on a product, who got caught, had a chance to step down but chose to fight and is not reaping the benefits of that decision. It is also ignorance/stupidity on the part of those so willing to read an obviously one sided blog from a local newspaper and condemn an entire company based off of it.
So many keep defending this moron because he's not a billionaire…and I don't get it.

If I was going to make and sell an item, I sure as hell wouldn't be dumb enough to use a trademarked name on it. Let's just say I was dumb enough…I definitely would be so stupid as to chose to fight them when they sent me legal letter asking me to stop and hide behind my military service as some reason why I should be allowed to break clear cut laws.

It's amazing to me I'm one of the few that don't find this story completely stupid on the other side of the fence. This guy did this 100% and either was too ignorant of the laws or too stupid to follow them.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

.je said:


> I think there's a surprise that Specialized went after this small operator with such weight when... do you think this fella reasonably could have known that "Roubaix" was trademarked? Did _anyone _know? Is it realistic to think that a place name would have been trademarked at all, given that it's been in general use for centuries. I think that's what has people in a huff, including the wankers who sit at the sidelines, waving their fingers, saying "I told you so".
> 
> Maybe "Tarmac" is trademarked too. Perhaps the Catholic church should go after Trek for butchering their trademark into "Madone"  or maybe the Portland Cement company should get their board members some new pairs of shoes that match their Portland hybrid. I'm sure these companies put great effort into choosing names that aren't already identified this way.


Great post, I fail to see how Spec could have received any sort of rights on "Roubaix" they didn't create the word, they snagged it from cycling history. The trademark should have never been awarded. If they had actually created something and it was solely tied to there product they would have a case. If I open a Hotel named Hotel Roubaix, am I infringing on their product? When I saw the name Cafe Roubaix I thought of the the Paris Roubaix race not Specialized.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> This story would have broke regardless…and how are we so 100% dead sure they didn't try a diplomatic approach.
> 
> "Dan Richter, owner of Cafe Roubaix Bicycle Studio, located above the famous Mackay’s Ice Cream in Cochrane, says he received a letter from the lawyers of big bicycle maker Specialized several months ago, demanding he change the store’s name because the company owns the trademark on the word Roubaix…"
> 
> ...


A demand via a cease and desist order is not asking nicely or trying to work things out respectfully. 

"Lastly, you claim their name "has been tarnished"…so what."

Evidently, you are willing to ignore for the moment that image makes or breaks a company.

"Most mass consumers are morons."

And hopefully you are willing to admit that was partly a self-deprecating assertion.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

mikerp said:


> Great post, I fail to see how Spec could have received any sort of rights on "Roubaix" they didn't create the word, they snagged it from cycling history. The patent should have never been awarded. If they had actually created something and it was solely tied to there product they would have a case. If I open a Hotel named Hotel Roubaix, am I infringing on their product? When I saw the name Cafe Roubaix I thought of the the Paris Roubaix race not Specialized.


Again…Item + trademarked name + no permission to use that name (no matter what that name is) = illegal.

This isn't a "should have been allowed to use that name" thing…it doesn't freaking matter. It's been awarded to them and that's it…case closed.

Do so many of you realize the flood gates that would open if this stuff was allowed to happen all over?

I guess not.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> A demand via a cease and desist order is not asking nicely or trying to work things out respectfully.
> 
> "Lastly, you claim their name "has been tarnished"…so what."
> 
> ...


A moron? Not really…I understand laws and how the system works, clearly, many do not. Ignorant at times? Sure. I chose not to do in depth research about aver corporate policy behind every item I chose to buy…I don't have the time nor the energy. 

I am not so diluted as to truly think there are "good" and "bad" companies. Trademark infringement cases happen every day…from thousands of companies. This "tear jerker" story just made the press because of the elements involved with it.

Again, I have zero pity from someone illegally and foolishly using a trademarked name on an item…and will not blindly condemn a company because they pursue the rights they pay dearly for.

As for their name…Apple is another bully company. Have you seen their insane lawsuits as of the past decade? Think the "damage" caused by those cases have hurt their market share?

This, like anything else, will pass. Most people will forget, the ones that don't will make up a tiny # anyway. Specialized products will continue to be on the market and life will go on.

Public "outrage" hasn't done a thing to hurt so many companies that really would deserve it.

Listen, I'm not defending Specialized blindly…I would say the same thing for any company doing the same thing. That shop owner messed with the bull, is getting the horns and people are defending him like he did nothing wrong…that's what I'm saying.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> A moron? Not really…I understand laws and how the system works, clearly, many do not. Ignorant at times? Sure. I chose not to do in depth research about aver corporate policy behind every item I chose to buy…I don't have the time nor the energy.
> 
> I am not so diluted as to truly think there are "good" and "bad" companies. Trademark infringement cases happen every day…from thousands of companies. This "tear jerker" story just made the press because of the elements involved with it.
> 
> ...


If you're going to comment on what is moronic and what isn't, at least spell check the word "deluded" (not diluted). As for Apple I know what they do, and I condemn it equally as much. My reasons for not buying Apple products are primarily because they're overpriced and use proprietary, expensive accessories, but their business practices put the icing on the cake.

"Public "outrage" hasn't done a thing to hurt so many companies that really would deserve it."

It evidently worked for Pharmstrong when he tried to tarnish Lemond's name by going through Trek. A lot of people hate Walmart, and they haven't lost much business, but they're a huge corporation with stores everywhere. They are in a sense "too big to fail". The cycling community, especially the high end road/MTB market, is vastly smaller and more of a niche community. Most new cyclists are the type that think a wheel and tire are the same thing, and they often ask advice of experienced cyclists as to what is good and bad. That kind of influence in such a small community is powerful. Specialized is aware of this and needs to not underestimate social media a second time.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

If I were the owner I'd change the name to one of the alternate spellings.
Robaais (Dutch)

Yes I realize they have a trademark.
No it should not have been awarded.
I have a Specialized helmet, I'm not throwing it away, but I don't have to buy their products in the future.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> If you're going to comment on what is moronic and what isn't, at least spell check the word "deluded" (not diluted). As for Apple I know what they do, and I condemn it equally as much. My reasons for not buying Apple products are primarily because they're overpriced and use proprietary, expensive accessories, but their business practices put the icing on the cake.
> 
> "Public "outrage" hasn't done a thing to hurt so many companies that really would deserve it."
> 
> It evidently worked for Pharmstrong when he tried to tarnish Lemond's name by going through Trek. A lot of people hate Walmart, and they haven't lost much business, but they're a huge corporation with stores everywhere. They are in a sense "too big to fail". The cycling community, especially the high end road/MTB market, is vastly smaller and more of a niche community. Most new cyclists are the type that think a wheel and tire are the same thing, and they often ask advice of experienced cyclists as to what is good and bad. That kind of influence in such a small community is powerful. Specialized is aware of this and needs to not underestimate social media a second time.


Thanks for spelling lesson. I'm sure you got the meaning that I was trying to push therefore…mission accomplished. Being poor at spelling does not make one a moron.

If it was my company…I would be much more worried about a possible flood of items with my trademarked names on it than what a snapshot of consumers thinks about my company's policies at this exact moment. One will pass…one will not, consumers are forgetful and fickle. If they allowed this guy to use their trademarked name on a cycling item…what's to stop other's from doing the same thing?


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> Being poor at spelling does not make one a moron.


Actually poor spelling & grammar are hallmarks of being a moron. While we're at it, "other's" is simply a plural of other, no apostrophe needed. See how easy it is to cast aspersions on others due to their knowledge, or lack of knowledge?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Typetwelve said:


> Thanks for spelling lesson. I'm sure you got the meaning that I was trying to push therefore…mission accomplished. Being poor at spelling does not make one a moron.
> 
> If it was my company…I would be much more worried about a possible flood of items with my trademarked names on it than what a snapshot of consumers thinks about my company's policies at this exact moment. One will pass…one will not, consumers are forgetful and fickle. If they allied this guy to use their trademarked name on a cycling item…what's to stop other's from doing the same thing?


Then they should worry. Dude has sold thousands of t-shirts and jerseys with his shop name in the past 48 hours - I bought one, too. Someone has also started a legal fund for him, trying to raise the $150,000 he'll need for legal fees.

From what I understand, it is only in Canada that Roubaix is a registered trademark for Specialized. Odd.

On a side note, one of my favourite people (and a former sponsored rider for my shop) was hired about a week ago as a marketing/communications person for the Evil S Corp. I don't envy her for the next few months....


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

You just game me a great idea then!

I should make some "cafe Roubaix" shirts and sell them myself!

When he gets pissed that I'm doing it…I'll call him a bully and mention that I am also a veteran (US ARMY). I'll also have my local paper write a story about it...

Brilliant!!!


----------



## AZ.MTNS (Jun 29, 2009)

There is an offer of pro bono legal representation for Cafe Roubaix on the fail book.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

DaveWC said:


> Actually poor spelling & grammar are hallmarks of being a moron. While we're at it, "other's" is simply a plural of other, no apostrophe needed. See how easy it is to cast aspersions on others due to their knowledge, or lack of knowledge?


*EDIT*

You have yourself a nice day...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Typetwelve said:


> You just game me a great idea then!
> 
> I should make some "cafe Roubaix" shirts and sell them myself!
> 
> ...


To make that even close to the same thing, you'd need to sell hats and use the name Mocha Cafe Roubaix or some such. He sells wheels. Specialized doesn't have a wheel called the Roubaix. His name is Cafe Roubaix, not just Roubaix. So, add another word and sell something that he doesn't (like hats) and then it will be similar...


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> You literally have morons on this site denouncing an entire brand name and even items they currently own over a case of complete business stupidity and you're going to condemn me for spelling?


I was merely pointing out that moronic behavior is everywhere. You see it in my posts, I see it in your spelling. What you're witnessing on this thread (and the parallel thread you're arguing on the other forum under Smokehouse) is people saying that they don't like this kind of behavior. They don't necessarily have to feel that it's not a legal argument that Specialized can & has made, they're saying they don't like it. As customers it's our right to approve or disapprove of the way a company behaves, whether that behavior is legal or not. That's the point you're really arguing... we shouldn't feel the way we do. That's a valid opinion & shapes the way you feel. Many choose to disagree with you and you call that moronic, while misspelling your feelings the entire way. I call that ironic. On one forum someone called me a "idot" and didn't find it funny that he misspelled idiot.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

DaveWC said:


> I was merely pointing out that moronic behavior is everywhere. You see it in my posts, I see it in your spelling. What you're witnessing on this thread (and the parallel thread you're arguing on the other forum under Smokehouse) is people saying that they don't like this kind of behavior. They don't necessarily have to feel that it's not a legal argument that Specialized can & has made, they're saying they don't like it. As customers it's our right to approve or disapprove of the way a company behaves, whether that behavior is legal or not. That's the point you're really arguing... we shouldn't feel the way we do. That's a valid opinion & shapes the way you feel. Many choose to disagree with you and you call that moronic, while misspelling your feelings the entire way. I call that ironic. On one forum someone called me a "idot" and didn't find it funny that he misspelled idiot.


So would you discredit the opinions of someone if they have a speech impediment? How about someone that is deaf and cannot speak at all? My spelling sucks…F'ing wonderful, because I suck at spelling does not discredit my opinions. You want to hammer my points or opinions, feel free. You want to discredit them because I misspelled a word…shove off. I feel pretty sure my point is getting across to others despise having to *GASP* force them to endure my misplacing a ' or using the wrong spelling of a word.


*EDIT* (once again)
I'm actually going to go ride my bike now…for some reason this pointless conversation has got me pretty pissed. Before I get the ban hammer for bing an ass…I should probably cool it for now...


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> So would you discredit the opinions of someone if they have a speech impediment?


No. But I would point out that a person with a speech impediment shouldn't mock another person for having some other weakness/issue. Same goes for a deaf person making fun of a blind person. I've always found it funny when someone denigrates the intelligence of another while doing so with the grammar/spelling of a 6th grader. It's not that I can't understand what they're saying, I'm wondering how they think they're in a position to mock the intelligence of others.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> If this is enough for you stop buying one brand...you should start reading into all of the dirty garbage most companies to. Better start building your own bikes, wheels, tires, growing your own food, stop buying cars, gas and most other mass produced items...because all companies would and do take these kinds of legal actions.


Mike Sinyard, is that you???


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If you've been following the avalanche of angry comments on the Specialized FB page, they're averaging about 1-2 comments per minute, and it's been this way nonstop since the article about Cafe Roubaix surfaced.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

junior1210 said:


> Gotta wonder if Specialized shares legal departments with Oracle?


If you're in the marketing dept at specialized, what would you do right now?

I've come to the conclusion that their very short term future image is screwed. If they can weather this for 6 months, people might forget. 

At least in half the world it's off season, so sales are slow.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

headloss said:


> I don't know... the bike was clearly a wrong fit/choice. I actually sympathize with Specialized on this one, it's on the owner and bike shop's shoulder.


Wrong fit? How do figure? 

The customer, who got stuck with the Specialized lemon stripped the frame of it's components and put them on a Marinoni (same stem too) which he still rides today.

You must have missed something.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

So many brands out there,I guess specialized won't miss my business,but ultimately my CHOICE!so defending the company is a moot point to me.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm actually headed to Cochrane, AB in a few weeks to visit family and look forward to stopping by this shop and buying a nice jersey. Hopefully he'll have some left!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

How come nothing has come up regarding the Fuji Roubaix road bike? That seems a lot more blatant then using the name of a city for a bike café.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

This is a lawyer's blog on the Cafe Roubaix debacle: 
The Explainer: Because I @#$%ing hate bullies : Red Kite Prayer


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

I just threw out a 'like new' Specialized saddle bag in the trash. I promise you they won't be seeing any of my $2000-3000 annual bikes and bike equipment spending.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LOL, I feel for the guy, but I'm using Specialized inserts in my shoes. Eliminating foot pain took a lot of time and effort for me to get fixed.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Unfortunately Specialized is correct. They did need to take this step to protect their trademark. Once others gain the right to use that name, the trade-mark loses enforcement. What stinks about it is this is not a fight of equals and regardless of right or wrong, Specialized has the money and access to lawyers. I assume Dan Richter will change the name of his company rather than spend money he does not have and fight.

Interesting how they never went after Fuji or how they would explain to a court how Fuji gets to use Roubaix, but not Mr. Richter.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I wonder if Mr. Richter will be OK with my T-shirts launching tomorrow...."Trattoria Roubaix." Gonna be black with a red crest background. Hopefully I can cash in on the craze, myself. 

Im assuming he will be fine with it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

This thing is weird. Specialized owns the trademark in Canada but not everywhere

The Roubaix name was originally trademarked in 1992 by Toshoku America Inc, then connected with Fuji bicycles. Fuji still markets Roubaix-branded bicycles.
A trademark attorney wrote at the time: "It is unlikely that a significant number of the American population would know that Roubaix, France is the location of a well-known annual bicycle race."
Specialized has owned the trademark in Canada since 2007. The protection applies to "Bicycles, bicycle frames, and bicycle components, namely bicycle handlebars, bicycle front fork, and bicycle tires." But not specifically wheels or shops although it could be argued that linked products count. To fight Specialized would cost $150,000 Richter has been told.
Roubaix is also the brand name for a fleecy stretch fabric by MITI of Italy, long used by cycling companies such as Endura and many others.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

I was just on FB and he had posted some wheel pictures he built, some nice stuff!
Good prices too..


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> F### brick and mortar stores. I buy all my stuff online.


Terrible, The LBSs of the world serve a much needed purpose. We need them.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I think this is the strongest "social media" reaction against Specialized that I've seen. 

First it was Volagi, and everyone rooted for Volagi, and when Volagi won their case, the mass cheered for them.

Now this. Right or wrong, the Specialized brand has taken on a huge ding. It's a PR nightmare. The folks who are Specialized potential customers are reading about this on various social media outlets. This forum. Facebook. Tweeter.

I'm a little amused to see the Specialzed fanboys trying to defend Specialized in this thread. It's like trying to stop the impending tsunami with a few sandbags. Always there is dedicated fanboys of every brand.

But I must say, I personally find very satisfying see Specialized being ratted on like this. I sold my last Specialized bike a few years ago knowing that this company would be like this down the road and I did not want to be a part of it. They did this same shiat with when they bought the Horst suspension patent and later called it FSR; they started suing a lot of makers. At any rate, FSR sucked compared to DW-link.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

blitespeed said:


> I just threw out a 'like new' Specialized saddle bag in the trash. I promise you they won't be seeing any of my $2000-3000 annual bikes and bike equipment spending.


Specialized already had your money for the bag, so why throw it away if it still is serviceable? A better response would be to deface it in some way (say a big, red X over the S) that would publicly indicate your dislike for the company.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

A few thoughts:

Think of all the nearly free and widespread publicity that Specialized is getting now - it infiltrates every level of culture, it self-propogates, it points attention to the company's (very good) products and (very good) accomplishments in engineering and sport, from people everywhere, some of them possible future new customers too. They could, honestly, just sit and let the guerilla marketing campaign (if that's what you think it sort of is) work, before coming out the nice guy (if they do, which probably won't happen). Edward Bernays would be so proud to see this. (if you have 4 hours free, and a lot of data left, watch this: Adam Curtis: The Century of the Self) I don't doubt the the Specialized company doesn't see the bright side of it. (wow, a triple negative! Two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do) People can say and type whatever they want and feel, but when it comes down to it, I don't think many or any of them will eschew buying from this company. I don't think it will affect their sales at all. 

The Cafe Roubaix has received more press and marketing that they probably could have done on their own or maybe ever imagined. Sales must really be chubby now, I hope. Perhaps they could just change the name a little, keep the word Roubaix in the sign somewhere, and stay operating. Hey, it works for nightclubs, restaurants, and bars, and has for decades.

The Calgary Herald just did what a media provider would do, which is report a story that attracts eyeballs to the paper. How many click-throughs is this generating for _their _advertisers?

My impression is that the proprietor is just a big fan of the race, a fan of that bike, and opened this shop without knowing that its name was trademark protected (Only in Canada you say? Pity) or that repercussions for its use could have been severe (doesn't sound like a good idea to me either, to name it after a famous product, that overlaps with yours). They're not shutting him down - I hope he makes a fortune off this.

-



SauronHimself said:


> It is about power, because if you command the power then you command the money.


You're close, but this is it:


Tony Montana said:


> In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women.


.



mikerp said:


> If they had actually created something and it was solely tied to there product they would have a case. If I open a Hotel named Hotel Roubaix, am I infringing on their product?


See, a hotel doesn't overlap with the bicycle product; you wouldn't be using their name, willfully or not, to promote your business. However, if a famous prostitute named Roubaix were to trademark his or her name, and you called your hotel Hotel Roubaix, it would surely look that you could use their name as promotion for the hotel, or as a suggestion that Roubaix might actually work there. This would satisfy the thrust of that law.

Honestly when I think of the name *Specialized*, I do think of this. :thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> If this is enough for you stop buying one brand...you should start reading into all of the dirty garbage most companies to. Better start building your own bikes, wheels, tires, growing your own food, stop buying cars, gas and most other mass produced items...because all companies would and do take these kinds of legal actions.


I worked in the corporate and start-up world for several decades. Many, and perhaps even most, companies are actually quite ethical and humane in their actions. You're over-reacting quite a bit if you think every company always acts like Specialized has in this case. 

In a situation similar to this, many companies will take a much less severe route. They'll first determine if there is a clear issue (in this case the mfr'd wheels may be close, the shop itself is not even in the ballpark). Maybe issue a cease & desist letter (often with a follow-up call that the letter was legally required, now can we work something out?). Before an actual lawsuit many would try to work out a licensing deal (unless they truly feel competitively threatened) and often this would be a simply clarification of who can do what where.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't help but wonder if a good lawyer can't defeat the trademark since the name Roubaix has been in use in the bicycle industry since long before Specialized registered the name. It seems to me that the trademark was incorrectly issued.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I have always liked Specialized products. They seem to project the image of cycling first, nothing else matter.
seems like $$$ is first.
so sad.. another piece of my childhood gone....


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a response, quoting a user john.koch from slowtwitch who is a Canadian trade mark lawyer.



> Apart from the spelling of the word "trade-mark" with a hyphen, Canadian and U.S. trade-mark law are largely similar. Canadian trade-mark law, though, places more emphasis on avoiding consumer confusion than protecting brand equity. In Canada, a registered trade-mark is valid only if it is "distinctive" - that is, a trade-mark is not valid if consumers can't readily tell whether or not two products using the same trade-mark are from the same company. The test for trade-mark infringement is the same - are people who buy a bike at Cafe Roubaix likely to believe that they are actually buying that comfy race bike that they read an ad for in Bicycling Magazine?
> 
> Where goods are closely related (for example bikes and bike parts) and the mark is exactly the same, there is a greater likelihood of confusion. But where goods are sold in different channels of trade and target different consumers, even identical trade-marks can co-exist without confusion (for example, in Canada, "Purolator" is a registered trade-mark of both an oil filter company and a separate courier company. For historical reasons, even their logos are identical but the mischief of confusion is pretty much non-existent).
> 
> ...


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

their facebook page is getting destroyed. My guess is that they were not able to trademark roubaix in the US (because it is a city, maybe fuji's roubaix was first to market). while i am sure that trademark enforcement is necessary and the accounting/legal nerds in the company think they are doing the right thing someone should have been smart enough to nip this in the bud. I dont even really care if they bully competitors - I am mad at them for being so stupid. This is probably a form letter that goes out all the time. Did they even sue this guy or just send him a nasty letter that threatens a suit? most people throw those right in the trash. I dont care about threats to sue but send me a lawsuit complete with court date and you will have my attention. this guy is a social media genius and he is making specialized look like morons. They should have immediately had him get rid of roubaix on the wheels,let him keep it for the shop and moved on. maybe a donation to veterans group. Ironically this guy coudn't dream of competing with specialized but thanks to this mess a huge number of customers are bashing them on his behalf.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

.je said:


> A few thoughts:
> 
> Think of all the nearly free and widespread publicity that Specialized is getting now - it infiltrates every level of culture, it self-propogates, it points attention to the company's (very good) products and (very good) accomplishments in engineering and sport, from people everywhere, some of them possible future new customers too. They could, honestly, just sit and let the guerilla marketing campaign (if that's what you think it sort of is) work, before coming out the nice guy (if they do, which probably won't happen).


I don't think that bad publicity is doing them any marketing favors, but I don't think that Specialized will go the way of ValuJet either.

Increased exposure might do them some good if they were competing with WalMart bikes, but I imagine that Specialized makes most of its money from established cyclists and from word of mouth. Before this thing flared up, I had no idea that Specialized has gone after other companies for BS reasons in the past (Stumptown and Epic Wheels). Now that I know the pattern, I'm very unlikely to ever buy a Specialized unless I simply can't find an acceptable alternative. I'll certainly be bringing this issue up anytime a friend asks me for input about the Specialized brand. I can guarantee that their brand doesn't make it on any lists I put together and post on the net. It doesn't matter if Joe Public reads this thread and realizes what a crap corporate company Specialized is... what matters is what we type in those other threads where people are buying their first bicycle, or a saddle, or what not.

Specialized is the only brand I know that gives saddle fitting, which was a selling point. I'll take my chances with other brands when friends ask me for input from now on whereas before I would have pointed them to a Specialized dealer for that first aftermarket saddle.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Here's a response, quoting a user john.koch from slowtwitch who is a Canadian trade mark lawyer.


Hmm, not the cut & dried case that some would lead you to believe on this board. Maybe the morans had it right.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

SO assuming you all cancelled your Disney vactions with the kids, cancelled ESPN (owned by Disney), threw out your iPhones and "banned" the NFL yesterday, too. 

Because ALL of them "protect" their trademark so ruthlessly, they make what Spesh did to this idiot who was too dumb to do a simple trademark search seem like child's play


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I name companies and products for a living (I actually didn't know it was a career either before I got into this 18 years ago). 

First off, trademark law is NOT a black and white thing. This issue - the Roubaix name - was problematic from the start. As noted the term Roubaix is diluted, in that it occurs a lot (!) in the cycling segment. For Specialized to use Roubaix as a name, they had to know it would take extra work - suing anyone and everyone who got near it. And, they should've known that there was a chance, they could actually lose it - "lose" meaning no longer be able to protect it as an asset. 

I'd love to know how Fuji's and Specialized's "Roubaix" co-exist. Unless there's an agreement between the two, THIS is how brand can be lost. If a user - such as Cafe Roubaix - can show how the name is diluted, the USPTO (or relevant governing body) will essentially tell the current owner - Specialized - that they're S.O.L. 

The more occurrences of the given name, the more diluted... the easier it is for that next guy to use it. 

The problem here is that Cafe Roubaix is tiny - they can't fight Specialized. And THAT is also common.

Hate to say it, but in this case BOTH parties screwed up. Specialized is a big company (they have resources) and should've known this name would be problematic. Cafe Roubaix should've known better - with a couple big companies using the brand, one lawsuit could be devastating. 

If I were in the robe behind the bench on this one, I'd rule for Cafe Roubaix on the grounds of dilution... then go for a ride


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

DaveWC said:


> Hmm, not the cut & dried case that some would lead you to believe on this board. Maybe the morans had it right.


I am actually a lawyer as well, have been for over 12 years. I absolutely knew what Specialized would argue and why and it's still stupid and they're still bullies. Next....


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

DaveWC said:


> Hmm, not the cut & dried case that some would lead you to believe on this board. Maybe the morans had it right.


The way I see it, there is no way that cafe roubaix wheels would be distinctively misunderstood as the specialized roubaix bike. That's what I got out of his statement. Unless specialized had a roubaix wheel, there is no way consumers would confuse the two. There lies lies the difference, as cafe roubaix wheels can exist.


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing Cancellara, Boonen, and a handful of others battle it out next spring on the cobbles of Paris-Specialized.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

View attachment 289673


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

RedViola said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing Cancellara, Boonen, and a handful of others battle it out next spring on the cobbles of Paris-Specialized.


If two companies offered roubaix wheels i would about the distinctiveness of the products. I've confused ROL and ROLF wheels prior to hitting up the websites. Wine guys who are not in the know sometimes confuse the two similar sounding stags leap producers or chat. la gagaf vs canon la gaf....


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Donn12 said:


> ... My guess is that they were not able to trademark roubaix in the US (because it is a city, maybe fuji's roubaix was first to market). .


I read a source that said Fuji had the TM in the USA, and Specialized must pay licensing to them to use it.. can't find the source at this moment.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

redcon1 said:


> I read a source that said Fuji had the TM in the USA, and Specialized must pay licensing to them to use it.. can't find the source at this moment.


I think Fuji sold it to Specialized, and I'm guessing retained some limited use for themselves.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

I posted my thoughts in the Specialized forum, but I see a silver lining to this whole situation in that there has been an outpouring of "pledged" support for Cafe Roubaix. If all those who believe so strongly in this actually put their money on the table, then Cafe Roubaix should have zero cost(more likely they will directly profit) in transitioning to a new business name and in fact receive the largest boost imaginable in recognition for this new business name. A small business will be preserved, the cycling industry will be right again, the fanboys can love again and the haters can go on hating. Problem solved.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

redcon1 said:


> I read a source that said Fuji had the TM in the USA, and Specialized must pay licensing to them to use it.. can't find the source at this moment.





Trek_5200 said:


> I think Fuji sold it to Specialized, and I'm guessing retained some limited use for themselves.


Fuji still holds the tm in the US (swell it's parent company does) . But what they got out of it was the use of specialized fsr tech. Specialized holds the tm in canada and since this is a Canadian issue, hence the reason specialized brought suit.

Fuji's probably thinking thank god it wasn't them.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

OldZaskar said:


> I'd rule for Cafe Roubaix on the grounds of dilution...


Agreed. Would "Cafe Roubaix" be considered a legally different word than "Roubaix"? Maybe he could keep the name for his shop, but discontinue the name on his products. 

Also, a judge may consider the actual damage inflicted on Specialized by any infringement on the Roubaix trade-mark. Since the store is very small and in a very small bedroom community they may not be costing Specialized much in terms of lost revenue. Does the sale of a tiny number of handbuilt wheels really interfere with Specialized's sales of their Roubaix bicycle? 

It would be an interesting judgement.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

clynch said:


> I posted my thoughts in the Specialized forum, but I see a silver lining to this whole situation in that there has been an outpouring of "pledged" support for Cafe Roubaix. If all those who believe so strongly in this actually put their money on the table, then Cafe Roubaix should have zero cost(more likely they will directly profit) in transitioning to a new business name and in fact receive the largest boost imaginable in recognition for this new business name. A small business will be preserved, the cycling industry will be right again, the fanboys can love again and the haters can go on hating. Problem solved.


I wasn't a "hater" until this latest controversy, which opened my eyes to Specialized BS... Epic, Stumptown, Volagi, Roubaix... there is a pattern here. I want my money to go into bikes, not an overly aggressive legal department. 

Ultimately, this whole fiasco has helped Cafe Roubaix. The social-media world has made up for Specialized's discretion. Specialized has further tarnished its name. Would I still consider buying a bike from them down the road? Sure... if after several test rides the Specialized was the only one to speak to me. Given a tie, the company's past will be the tie-breaker and I'll go with the not-Specialized.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Would "Cafe Roubaix" be considered a legally different word than "Roubaix"?
> 
> Maybe he could keep the name for his shop, but discontinue the name on his products.


Seems fair.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

headloss said:


> I wasn't a "hater" until this latest controversy, which opened my eyes to Specialized BS... Epic, Stumptown, Volagi, Roubaix... there is a pattern here. I want my money to go into bikes, not an overly aggressive legal department.
> 
> Ultimately, this whole fiasco has helped Cafe Roubaix. The social-media world has made up for Specialized's discretion. Specialized has further tarnished its name. Would I still consider buying a bike from them down the road? Sure... if after several test rides the Specialized was the only one to speak to me. Given a tie, the company's past will be the tie-breaker and I'll go with the not-Specialized.


I guess I see the other side of that pattern, which is a series of small-business entities challenging, whether through intent or ignorance, a legally obtained trademark. While I do not think Specialized is necessarily doing the right thing, I also do not give a free pass to businesses whose name selection decisions is at the very least not well thought out. Or perhaps they are a bit evil genius and they are very calculated in engaging with a giant they never intend to topple but rather slyly benefit from a public confrontation. The Epic wheels story wreaks of this in my opinion.

In any case, I have no hard feeling toward any fellow cyclists for their difference of opinion and hope that everyone can make a well formed decision which upholds the belief system with which they conduct their daily lives.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nobody cried when Campagnolo told Colnago to quit using "EPS" on their bikes. 

We only shed tears when it's a little guy "`[


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

redcon1 said:


> I read a source that said Fuji had the TM in the USA, and Specialized must pay licensing to them to use it.. can't find the source at this moment.


Specialized owns the name in Canada. In the US, it's owned by America Advanced Sports International. ASI is a privately held corporation located in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania with more than 80 distributors in 50 countries. ASI markets a full line of premium bicycles and high end parts and accessories under the Fuji, Kestrel, SE, Breezer, Terry and Oval brands. If Specialized messed with these guys, it would probably hurt and they may not win.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

How can we make a Bat-signal to Anonymous?

I'm sure they would love to deal with companies like Specialized.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

GDTRFB said:


> How can the name of a city/town be trademarked?
> Can Specialized sue the town of Roubaix?


Can Daytona or Sebring FL sue Dodge? 

What about Ferrari? They've haven't used the Daytona name since the 60's because Dodge owns it. If they did now, it would only be outside the US, so why bother? "GTO" met a similar fate but they still call one car the Ferrari California.

In the 80's, Ford tried selling the Sierra in the US through it's Mercury dealers with the laughable and fatal name Murkur XR4ti. Why? Oldsmobile owned the Sierra name in the US.

Want to cash in? Trademark the name "New Image", then sue the thousands of hair salons across America using the name. Good luck with that one, BTW.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Agreed. Would "Cafe Roubaix" be considered a legally different word than "Roubaix"?
> 
> Does the sale of a tiny number of handbuilt wheels really interfere with Specialized's sales of their Roubaix bicycle?


No. With a name such as "Cafe Roubaix" the "Cafe" is disclaimed - meaning the owner would not seek (nor have a hope of) protection of it. Kind of like RC Cola - Cola is disclaimed. So, in the case of the bike shop, the only operative word is "Roubaix"

And no, it doesn't matter how small the infringement is. In policing your brand, you've GOT to go after EVERY possible infringement. The risk is that dilution thing. Imagine Specialized let a few small shops/companies use their ("their" is used loosely here) brand. Then comes Trek with the same brand. Specialized says "No way! That's too big of a risk" But Trek could then say "Tough *@&#, it's a diluted term" as they point to the other usage. 

Cafe Roubaix's only hope is the dilution angle.

There's a reason companies use seemingly odd words for their brands. Words like Madone, Zaskar, Ksyrium are much easier to protect than Roubaix.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

oily666 said:


> Can Daytona or Sebring FL sue Dodge?
> 
> What about Ferrari? They've haven't used the Daytona name since the 60's because Dodge owns it. If they did now, it would only be outside the US, so why bother? "GTO" met a similar fate but they still call one car the Ferrari California.
> 
> ...


Ford did sue Ferrari over F150 Ford sues Ferrari for using F-150 name on race car | Reuters

This type of thing happens all of the time in the trademark world. Specialized is not the devil. It's really no big deal.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

OldZaskar said:


> Cafe Roubaix's only hope is the dilution angle.


Clearly, that isn't their only hope. The social media angle has been working extremely well. Dan Richter isn't stupid. He knows that previous LBS's who have endured the same thing have always lost and caved to Specialized's demands. If he did nothing, he'd be another drop in the bucket, and since he has nothing to lose in that specific respect, he took a shot in the dark with social media and landed a bullseye. Once again, though Specialized has to protect its trademark, there is no stipulation mandating they start things with demands and a cease n' desist order. Jack Daniels used the polite approach last year when they had a much clearer trademark infringement claim, and things went extremely well for them (Jack Daniel?s Cease-and-Desist Letter Goes Viral for Being Exceedingly Polite). Did JD have to offer the accused some money to reprint his book? No, but it certainly gave them good PR and helped their image. Conversely, does Specialized absolutely have to take the polite approach the first time when this occurs? Five to ten years ago I would have wholeheartedly said no, but today I can't say that. Social media is enforcing the mantra that "just because you can it doesn't mean you should", so no matter what the law allows you to do your image is at stake. Specialized's image got extremely tarnished in the 48 hours so far that this has been viral. If it were a company like Anheuser Busch suing over a Budweiser trademark infringement, social media most likely would not bring them down because they're too big to fail. However, despite the size of the cycling community, that world is still a pale comparison to other communities, and social media can evidently make or break a bicycle manufacturer. If you're the type that thinks image isn't everything in the public scene, that is sheer delusion. I'm not saying you personally believe that, but there is no avoiding the fact that in this modern age your reputation can be damaged or destroyed before lunch time.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

To me, the difference I see is that Specialized has trademarked a name that has been in common usage in the bicycle industry and community for nearly a century. Personally, I don't see where any company should have been allowed to trademark that name.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

OldZaskar said:


> In policing your brand, you've GOT to go after EVERY possible infringement.


The problem with this angle, as has been pointed out numerous times, is they have not gone after Mountain Equipment Co-op (also Canadian) for their Roubaix tights, nor Challenge for their Paris-Roubaix tires. The MEC example is likely the most relevant as it's a Canadian company and product, and it's Spec. Canada which has launched this action. 

The Fuji Roubaix argument may not be applicable, as they may have an agreement with them - I don't know any of the details, other than several reports I've read in the last day or two.

Spec is most certainly not doing what they apparently HAVE to do, or MEC would also HAVE to be on the receiving end. The appearance here is that Spec cherrypicked this particular fight, because it seemed to be an easy win. If it were your child on the playground, it would be intolerable. But because there are lawyers involved and "it's business", that somehow magically makes it ok? No. Bullshit is bullshit, no matter what.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

mikerp said:


> Great post, I fail to see how Spec could have received any sort of rights on "Roubaix" they didn't create the word, they snagged it from cycling history. The trademark should have never been awarded. If they had actually created something and it was solely tied to there product they would have a case. If I open a Hotel named Hotel Roubaix, am I infringing on their product? When I saw the name Cafe Roubaix I thought of the the Paris Roubaix race not Specialized.


This is exactly the reason why this shop owner would likely win (and Spec would lose the Canadian trademark) if this actually went to court....problem is, the shop owner can't afford a 5 year legal battle with a legal team of 50. Specialized can (and will) do it to force the shop to change. 

A cheap annual licence for the shop to keep its name (and not put the shop name on it's wheels) would have been the inexpensive and quiet way to get this resolved. Rather than deal with this quietly as a one-off and using a little finesse to make it disappear, Spec brought out the heavy artillery. 

I wonder if the investment in getting and keeping the trademark will be worth it compared to the potential losses they may face from the backlash from this.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

Define Irony:

A large corporation takes legal action against a local shop owner who, regardless of severity, has infringed upon a registered trademark.

In response to the news, partially informed consumers rush to judgement forming rigid opinions about an issue whereas they only have information from one of the parties involved. Outraged by the perception of bullying(given historical reference) dozens of people take to social media outlets twisting and exaggerating the sparse facts available in a forceful effort to dissuade the corporation's actions......effectively bullying in reverse.


Please people, push away from the keyboards and focus these efforts on something more meaningful. Donate this time to a local shelter. Generate awareness for underprivileged children in your community. At minimum, go ride a bicycle.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Fuji's parent company actually owns the "Roubaix" trademark in the USA since the 1990's. Fuji has an agreement with Specialized that Specialized can use the "Roubaix" name and Fuji can use the "FSR" rear suspension design from Specialized on their mtb.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> Ford did sue Ferrari over F150 Ford sues Ferrari for using F-150 name on race car | Reuters
> 
> This type of thing happens all of the time in the trademark world. Specialized is not the devil. It's really no big deal.


Pretty lame on Ford's part as the Ferrari isn't a consumable product. 

The thing that people have come close to, but not actually stated, is Café Roubaix is getting exposure and brand recognition on a level that would probably cross six figures if the owner had to pay for it. People from all over the world will stop into his store if they're in the area just to meet him and show their support. In the end, he's scored a massive amount of advertising for free because_ he _is what cyclists identify with.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

clynch said:


> Define Irony:


A longtime Specialized bike owner sitting a keyboard telling people on more than one thread not to consider the predatory history of Specialized and to do something more meaningful with their lives.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

I do not usually bite on these types of arguments, but for clarity's sake I will state that I never told anyone do do anything more meaningful with their lives, implying their lives had no meaning. You did that, nice touch. I urged people to re-direct there passion for doing what they felt was right into something that truly is more meaningful than flaming Specialized on Facebook, Twitter, etc. If you debate that the causes I listed are not more important, then that is your opinion however strongly I disagree. 

"Long time Specialized owner" is a title you've attached to detract from my point, again nice touch.

"telling people on more than one thread".... commonplace on internet forums, but again attack away.

I'm simply trying to provide some counter balance to an argument that really is getting grossly over exaggerated, somewhat ironically to me. As for sitting at a keyboard, My MTBR membership is twice as long as your username indicates, yet you have 10x as many posts. This is certainly a rare instance for me to spend this much time engaging in debate, but thanks again for taking aim directly at me based on 4 posts I made today.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

clynch said:


> I do not usually bite on these types of arguments, but for clarity's sake I will state that I never told anyone do do anything more meaningful with their lives, implying their lives had no meaning. You did that, nice touch. I urged people to re-direct there passion for doing what they felt was right into something that truly is more meaningful than flaming Specialized on Facebook, Twitter, etc. If you debate that the causes I listed are not more important, then that is your opinion however strongly I disagree.
> 
> "Long time Specialized owner" is a title you've attached to detract from my point, again nice touch.
> 
> ...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

DaveWC said:


> A longtime Specialized bike owner sitting a keyboard telling people on more than one thread not to consider the predatory history of Specialized and to do something more meaningful with their lives.


Darn't!!! "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

Anyways, for anyone interested in some of the absurdity of patent/trade-mark law, This American Life radio show put together some great episodes:
When Patents Attack! | This American Life
When Patents Attack... Part Two! | This American Life


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry, but even war veterans have to obey the rules when it comes to opening bicycle shops | Calgary Herald


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Perhaps I'll search and see if mikesinyard.com/net/org is available.

Then, maybe I'll start a perverse site called "Mike's Sin Yard - A Blog for (insert twisted activities purveyors) in Morgan Hill that Love Bicycles and Getting Epic Freaky on Tarmac...allez!"

Then I could some SEO stuff with keywords like Sinyard, specialized, bicycles, Morgan Hill, (various disgusting and immoral stuff), epic, crux, tarmac, etc. to drive traffic to my vulgar little page and then wait for the Big S legal department to complain and threaten. Then, perhaps I would graciously offer to sell "Mike's Sin Yard" to Specialized for a super exorbitant fee and terms of my choosing. You shouldn't let your First Amendment free speech go for cheap - gotta' defend it!


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

thechriswebb said:


> Sorry, but even war veterans have to obey the rules when it comes to opening bicycle shops | Calgary Herald


That entire article is a straw man. It's a complete misrepresentation of why people are so aggravated by Specialized's actions. It just happens that it's slightly exacerbated by the fact that Dan Richter is a veteran, but it's not the crux of the protest. What the author said in defense of trademark registration is nothing we don't know already.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

View attachment 289686


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

clynch said:


> I do not usually bite on these types of arguments...
> 
> "Long time Specialized owner" is a title you've attached to detract from my point, again nice touch.
> 
> ...


You missed the irony. Often that happens where the person being ironic doesn't see the irony. You're right, you've only made 35 posts since joining in 2007. I wasn't suggesting that you posted too much. I found it ironic that you posted as many times as you have on this subject to tell people to find something better to do than posting on this subject. But the real irony (in my opinion only of course) is that of your 35 posts, 25 of them are either on the subject of Specialized products/actions or are related to your Specialized purchases. It just struck me as funny especially when your post seemed to invite people to "Define Irony".


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

There is a lot of "black and white" going on in this thread and it seems as if people just want to pound on the "big bad wolf" rather than grasp the big picture The issue here is gray, not black and white. For example, as we have seen, many posters commented that Specialized intentionally went after the "little guy," while ignoring Fuji, the "big guy." Well, we have learned that Fuji apparently owns the trademark in America and Specialized may have a license to use it. Thus, it can't go after Fuji. Where does this knowledge fit within the accusations that Specialized discriminates against the "small fish?" What about clothing sold using Roubaix? Well, it seems we have learned that Specialized's trademark does not apply to clothing. OK, why would it apply to a bike shop? Well, maybe it doesn't, maybe it does, but a bike shop ain't clothing and there lies a difference - is there confusion or no confusion? Let's remember that the bike shop's full name is "Cafe Roubaix Bicycle Studio," not "Cafe Roubaix." As cycling aficionados, we know what that does and does not mean, but does every consumer? Maybe, maybe not. In any case, the issue again is not black and white. 

Many have said that "Roubaix" is a town and should not be trademarked. This demonstrates a lack of knowledge as to why having trademarks is an essential tool within society. Apple,Three-peat, Aspirin, Windbreaker, and Escalator are, or have been, trademarked. My gosh, "Let's Get Ready to Rumble" has made that boxing announcer dude hundreds of millions of dollars and Trump has trademarked "You're Fired." Well, those are not cities. AMAZON, ALPE D'HUEZ, SCOTTSDALE, ENCINO, LAGUNA, NEWPORT BEACH, and HAMPTON BAY, among others, have been, or are, trademarked. I personally hate Amazon, or is it Amazon.com? In any case, it has put millions of mom-and-pop companies out of business. It has harmed so many more people than Specialized that it is not worth discussing.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> This guy has nothing to give to Specialized...on what grounds would they negotiate?


I'd disagree. This guy could have offered specialized their two front teeth, which they've appeared to have lost for the time being in the ensuing social media brouhaha. 

Cyclists are a sentimental bunch, with all the emphasis on local bike shops and service, and all the other trappings that come with obsessive bike riding--specialized is out of touch with their market if they think that they can continue to bully smaller entities to "protect their IP." It's not like the guy named his shop Cafe TCR, or Cafe Supersix. As has been said, Roubiax in cycling is analogous to Le Mans or Spa Francorchamps or Indianapolis in motor racing. Fancy lawyers and a registered TM may give Specialized ownership of "Roubiax" in the courts, but in the court of public opinion, we all think it's ridiculous enough that they've paid to steal the town's name, and are now managing to exhibit gobsmacking excess in suing people over something that's not really theirs anyway.

As for me, I've used specialized shoes for a few years now, because they work, but I'm willing to go custom footbed/shims just for piece of mind. If I never give another dime to S for the rest of my life, it'll be too soon.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

ASI says Calgary bike shop can use Roubaix name | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

ASI says it owns the worldwide rights to the Roubaix trademark — it’s had a Fuji Roubaix road bike model in its lineup since 1992 — and has licensed it to Specialized since 2003. ASI’s Pat Cunnane said the company has no problem with retailer Dan Richter using the name on his store, Cafe Roubaix.

“We have reached out to Mr. Richter to inform him that he can continue to use the name, and we will need to license his use, which we imagine can be done easily,” Cunnane said.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Best quote: "while we at ASI understand the importance of protecting our bicycle model names, we believe that Mr. Richter did not intend for consumers to confuse his brick-and-mortar establishment or his wheel line with our Roubaix road bike."


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> Best quote: "while we at ASI understand the importance of protecting our bicycle model names, we believe that Mr. Richter did not intend for consumers to confuse his brick-and-mortar establishment or his wheel line with our Roubaix road bike."


Finally, common sense prevails. Thank you ASI. That Specialized was acting this way when they were only licensing the name from someone else themselves makes their behavior even more ridiculous.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

little_shoe said:


> ASI says Calgary bike shop can use Roubaix name | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


Dear Special-Ed...


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

ASI just made Sinyard its *****.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 289703
> 
> 
> ASI just made Sinyard its *****.



The PR people at Specialized were probably thinking it couldn't really gt worse right before they read the letter from ASI. WOW


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Bwahahahahaha. The Grinch didn't steal Christmas after all!


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

But, but, but we were all too stupid to understand why Specialized had no choice but to threaten a lawsuit to protect "their" trademark.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

DaveWC said:


> But, but, but we were all too stupid to understand why Specialized had no choice but to threaten a lawsuit to protect "their" trademark.


They must be lawyers....


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

DaveWC said:


> But, but, but we were all too stupid to understand why Specialized had no choice but to threaten a lawsuit to protect "their" trademark.


Better luck, next time they sue? LOL


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Most interesting to me, the ASI statement alludes to the fact that Specialized registering "roubaix" in canada may be a breach of their licensing agreement with ASI (on the grounds of global trademarking.)

I wonder what repercussions that may have for Specialized...


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Latest, ASI is now saying publicly that Specialized better back off the situation and thinks they may not have a right to make this claim in Canada, and are willing to work with the bike shop owner to allow him to use the name...ROFL.

Way to go Specialized. I don't know if they hire PR people there, but in my business, we have some PR people, and if they were doing such a poor job of handling this type of situation, then they wouldn't be around for long certainly. Specialized is really blowing this.

I'm going out on a limb and saying who is responsible, the person that all roads lead to, the CEO.


Specialized Roubaix Trademark Legal Threat May Backfire As Fuji Weighs In | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

little_shoe said:


> ASI says Calgary bike shop can use Roubaix name | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News
> 
> ASI says it owns the worldwide rights to the Roubaix trademark — it’s had a Fuji Roubaix road bike model in its lineup since 1992 — and has licensed it to Specialized since 2003. ASI’s Pat Cunnane said the company has no problem with retailer Dan Richter using the name on his store, Cafe Roubaix.
> 
> “We have reached out to Mr. Richter to inform him that he can continue to use the name, and we will need to license his use, which we imagine can be done easily,” Cunnane said.


Kudos little_shoe.
The plot thickens, now we know how Fuji has been getting by, as well as other uses of the name.
At least the folks at ASI seem to have some common sense.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

My sentiments also. To suggest that "Specialized had no choice but to sue in order to protect their trademark" seems a huge stretch. Specialized has a choice in every action they take. In this case, by suing what is proportionally a corner lemonade stand, they failed to weigh the potential benefit of their action with the negative publicity they should have known would follow. 

Simply moronic. 

And which makes ASI's action rather delicious.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> They must be lawyers....


.......who should find out from the marketing department (the biggest part of Specialized) how much they've cost the company over that last four days.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

So let me get this right...

1) Special-Ed threatened a small shop owner
2) Special-Ed is now told by Fuji that they don't have right to "Roubaix"
3) Fuji is now siding with the bike shop owner

... that ladies and gents, is called self-multilation.

Poetic justice. Haha


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Goes to show that weather it's person to person, or business to business, a polite "excuse me, could you please stop ...." first can/will protect you from getting b**** slapped by being a jerk to strangers.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

This blog is from the perspective of someone who works at a Specialized dealer and what this debacle is doing to their local business.

yourbikehatesyou: Everybody else is doing it so I'll pile on too...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It would be epic if ASI sued Specialized for trademark infringement in Canada. Or better yet, if they terminate/not renew Specialized Roubaix trademark license in the future.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

tlg said:


> It would be epic if ASI sued Specialized for trademark infringement in Canada. Or better yet, if they terminate/not renew Specialized Roubaix trademark license in the future.


I can see ASI's CEO calling up Mike Sinyard and doing an _Office Space_ routine on him: "Yeah...umm...if you could stop acting like a total douchebag by Friday...that'd be great."


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> I can see ASI's CEO calling up Mike Sinyard and doing an _Office Space_ routine on him: "Yeah...umm...if you could stop acting like a total douchebag by Friday...that'd be great."


I'm pretty sure it is going to be something along those lines. Spec really needs to turn this around with a full and complete apology, maybe the can learn from it. On a side note, maybe the 2 Bob's (Office Space) need to make a stop at Spec HQ and do some interviews.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

tlg said:


> It would be epic if ASI sued Specialized for trademark infringement in Canada. Or better yet, if they terminate/not renew Specialized Roubaix trademark license in the future.


Well, you can't blame them if they want to protect their trademark!


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Would have been easy for specialized to check that ASI had a worldwide trademark on the word "Roubaix". LOL, I guess ASI has no other choice but to protect their trademark or risk losing it.

Specialized could have easily handled the situation instead of sending the legal hounds. They should have recognized that the use of the Roubaix isn't competing or negatively impacting their own brand. They should have just sent a letter to allow Cafe Roubaix to license the name for next to nothing and in doing so, they can be seen as protecting their trademark.

Now they have just created some more negative PR... makes me pissed off that I ride a Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## bfirstbr (Mar 9, 2008)

if you do only buy on-line i hope you don't "showroom" the LBS


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mikerp said:


> I'm pretty sure it is going to be something along those lines. Spec really needs to turn this around with a full and complete apology, maybe the can learn from it. On a side note, maybe the 2 Bob's (Office Space) need to make a stop at Spec HQ and do some interviews.












I have people skills, dammit!!!!!!! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?!


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

clynch said:


> Define Irony:
> 
> A large corporational action against a local shop owner who, regardless of severity, has infringed upon a registered trademark.
> 
> ...


Take your own advice. Even Fuji told them to back off. They actually own the worldwide rights to the name. Spesh is scum.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

DaveWC said:


> But, but, but we were all too stupid to understand why Specialized had no choice but to threaten a lawsuit to protect "their" trademark.


Actually, it was probably the wheels that got Dan / Cafe Roubaix onto Specialized's radar in the first place, not the shop name. In Alberta, registering a business name subjects the name to a trademark search. If Spesh had registered "Roubaix" for shops/businesses, not just bikes and parts, the name would never have been approved. The trouble likely came when the shop put its name on wheels...hence "Roubaix" on a bike part.

Sure, I think we can see why ASI or Spesh would have to defend their rights....but...how they did it is what stirred up the $#itstorm. ASI did it right, Spesh....well....not so much. If Spesh had done it that way from the start, it would never have hit social media and this whole thread would never have happened.


----------



## bfirstbr (Mar 9, 2008)

perpetuum_mobile said:


> F### brick and mortar stores. I buy all my stuff online.


if you do only buy on-line i hope you don't "showroom" the LBS


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

MercRidnMike said:


> Actually, it was probably the wheels that got Dan / Cafe Roubaix onto Specialized's radar in the first place, not the shop name. In Alberta, registering a business name subjects the name to a trademark search. If Spesh had registered "Roubaix" for shops/businesses, not just bikes and parts, the name would never have been approved. The trouble likely came when the shop put its name on wheels...hence "Roubaix" on a bike part.
> 
> Sure, I think we can see why ASI or Spesh would have to defend their rights....but...how they did it is what stirred up the $#itstorm. ASI did it right, Spesh....well....not so much. If Spesh had done it that way from the start, it would never have hit social media and this whole thread would never have happened.


but if Spesh's attorney's are any good, if you go back a few pages. You will see that I posted a reply by a Canadian attorney for Canadian Trade-Mark (unless he's no good).

There was no way, that Spesh would be able to sue over the wheels. As the two would be able to co-exist without confusing customers. I think the CEO of ASI alluded to this in his announcement.


----------



## kbabin (Nov 13, 2007)

tlg said:


> It would be epic if ASI sued Specialized for trademark infringement in Canada. Or better yet, if they terminate/not renew Specialized Roubaix trademark license in the future.


Careful you uses the word "epic" in a converstation about bicycling... Specialized will be after you next!!! 

F U specialized for going after Epic Designs Adventure Cycling Gear


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

r1lee said:


> but if Spesh's attorney's are any good, if you go back a few pages. You will see that I posted a reply by a Canadian attorney for Canadian Trade-Mark (unless he's no good).
> 
> There was no way, that Spesh would be able to sue over the wheels. As the two would be able to co-exist without confusing customers. I think the CEO of ASI alluded to this in his announcement.


Definitely....really the trademark should never have been issued in the first place for numerous reasons: ASI has an international trademark and it is a place name. Spesh also didn't have much to stand on in pursuing it for the wheels either....there is no confusion (at least in my mind) about Specialized Roubaix stuff and the Cafe Roubaix stuff. 

My post was more because a lot of folks have been indicating that the name of the shop was the issue, and that's highly unlikely unless Spesh was trying to push the limits of their trademark (which as we now know, isn't really theirs)


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

MercRidnMike said:


> Definitely....really the trademark should never have been issued in the first place for numerous reasons: ASI has an international trademark and it is a place name. Spesh also didn't have much to stand on in pursuing it for the wheels either....there is no confusion (at least in my mind) about Specialized Roubaix stuff and the Cafe Roubaix stuff.
> 
> My post was more because a lot of folks have been indicating that the name of the shop was the issue, and that's highly unlikely unless Spesh was trying to push the limits of their trademark (which as we now know, isn't really theirs)


I got the impression from the bike shop owner that he had to change the business name. I figured changing the label on a wheelset is pretty trivial but changing your business name takes a lot of effort and money.

On a side note, the bike shop has been selling shirts/jerseys like crazy!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

How did the term "Special Ed" come about?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

aclinjury said:


> How did the term "Special Ed" come about?


Probably because Specialized is acting retarded.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Dec 9, 2013)

Specialized has a long history of general douchiness and questionable integrity, going all the way back to the first Stumpjumper.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> If I spent millions building a brand/name and some joe came along and started putting that name on an item, I'd sue too.



Roubaix was the name of a town long before it was the name of a bicycle. I can't understand how Specialized can trademark a name that they got from somewhere else.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

kookieCANADA said:


> I got the impression from the bike shop owner that he had to change the business name.


That's apparently what the Spesh lawyers came after him claiming...but based on his registration with the Alberta Registries (which does a trademark check before they will let him register his business and he can open his doors), Spesh's "trademark" didn't cover shop/business names...only bikes and bits. I would strongly suspect (and any lurking Spesh lawyer is welcome to chime in) it was the "Cafe Roubaix" wheels (with "roubaix" on a bike part) that got the ball rolling and brought the legal arm of the Big S from Strongarmville to Cochrane.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Dec 9, 2013)

The cost, and negative publicity alone are bad enough, but when you combine it with the fact that Spec apparently doesn't even have licensing rights for the "Roubaix" name in Canada in the first place makes it even worse. For lack of due diligence alone, someone in Spec's legal dept will most likely lose their job over this one. 




> But Pat Cunnane, ASI’s CEO, has told the American trade publicationBicycle Retailer that Specialized did not have the power under the licensing agreement with ASI to register the ‘Roubaix’ name in Canada and that his company was happy for Richter to use it.Cunnane said: “We have reached out to Mr. Richter to inform him that he can continue to use the name, and we will need to license his use, which we imagine can be done easily.
> He added that his company has been trying to contact both Richter and Specialized, so far without response.
> 
> “We are in the process of notifying Specialized that they did not have the authority, as part of our license agreement, to stop Daniel Richter... from using the Roubaix name,” he added.




CafÃ© Roubaix could keep name after Fuji owner wades into Specialized row | road.cc


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Specialized isn't going far enough. As a post above implies, they ought to sue the town of Roubaix for copyright infringement. Roubaix would then have to revert to its original name -- Esse-Ouerquesse.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

It looks like the legal action was withdrawn as we expected Sinyard to do.

Battle between Specialized and Café Roubaix ends peaceably - BikeRadar


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

MercRidnMike said:


> Actually, it was probably the wheels that got Dan / Cafe Roubaix onto Specialized's radar in the first place, not the shop name. In Alberta, registering a business name subjects the name to a trademark search. If Spesh had registered "Roubaix" for shops/businesses, not just bikes and parts, the name would never have been approved. The trouble likely came when the shop put its name on wheels...hence "Roubaix" on a bike part.


I don't feel like going back through all the stuff I've read, but it did say somewhere that Dan offered to drop the name from the wheels after being confronted by S-Law. He wanted to keep the name of the shop and compromise with them to drop the component name. I think that was a fair compromise, if that is the discussion that actually took place. Again, assuming this is how it played out, S-Law's refusal to accept those terms is where the bullying began.


----------



## Tigat (Oct 31, 2013)

headloss said:


> I don't feel like going back through all the stuff I've read, but it did say somewhere that Dan offered to drop the name from the wheels after being confronted by S-Law. He wanted to keep the name of the shop and compromise with them to drop the component name. I think that was a fair compromise, if that is the discussion that actually took place. Again, assuming this is how it played out, S-Law's refusal to accept those terms is where the bullying began.


Roubaix bike shop owner ?humbled? by support in fight with Specialized | Calgary Herald

_*"He says an earlier offer to give up the Roubaix name on his brand of handmade wheels while maintaining it on his shop was rejected. He is allowing himself a little hope that the strong reaction to his story will prompt Specialized to reconsider."*_


----------



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

Years ago I worked at a shop in the UK that sold Specialized. One day Mike Sinyard came through on a PR tour. I didn't really know anything about him but it took him only a very short time to come across as one of the rudest and most condescending people I've ever met. He was very aggressive and heavy handed about selling his brand as he should be as a business man but he has all of the charm of a can of paint. He asked me if I pushed Specialized and he become almost hostile when I replied that I wanted people to be on the right bike. He told me that Specialized is the right bike for everybody (he's red in the face at this point) and I told him that that's the customer's decision. Sinyard actually complained about me to the shop's owner who just laughed it off. Gary Fisher came in a few weeks later and was super cool (and gave awesome swag!).


----------



## blitespeed (Mar 2, 2013)

Quite a different vibe!

reference coincidence - I sit paging through some old Gary Fisher stuff that came with the Mt. Tam in the garage I am suddenly again attracted to , and am sprucing up to ride again. Soon.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Tigat said:


> _*"He says an earlier offer to give up the Roubaix name on his brand of handmade wheels while maintaining it on his shop was rejected. He is allowing himself a little hope that the strong reaction to his story will prompt Specialized to reconsider."*_


Tight, Headloss...I stand corrected and it means there is just one more fault in Spesh's case that should/would likely have meant a loss in court for the "Big S".

Thankfully ASI stepped in to do the right thing and Sinard saw the light (or was dragged into it by ASI, public outcry and the likelihood of a court loss as lawyers stared volunteering to defend Dan and Cafe Roubaix).


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Specialized legal department summed up in one picture


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

Specialized stands down:

Cochrane bike shop owner may have won case against Specialized over Roubaix | Calgary Herald


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Duane Behrens said:


> Specialized stands down:
> 
> Cochrane bike shop owner may have won case against Specialized over Roubaix | Calgary Herald


Probably only because ASI told them to.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

It shows was a joke the CEO is and their PR. How long did this take for these boneheads to finally realize they just lost a lot of customer good will and $$ likely due to this stupidity?

They still haven't made any public statements...genius.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

zigmeister said:


> It shows was a joke the CEO is and their PR. How long did this take for these boneheads to finally realize they just lost a lot of customer good will and $$ likely due to this stupidity?
> 
> They still haven't made any public statements...genius.



Considering how they have performed to date, no public comment is the smartest move they have done thus far. They already stepped on their 'member' with golf shoes, no need to start tap dancing.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

From bike shop owner on FB:

Mike Sinyard of Specialized came up for breakfast and to talk and apologize in person. Mike was truly sorry for the way things worked out, and wanted to resolve the issue face to face. All has been resolved.

Thank you to the cycling world for your support!
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Dec 9, 2013)

*Step into my office...*



kookieCANADA said:


> From bike shop owner on FB:
> 
> Mike Sinyard of Specialized came up for breakfast and to talk and apologize in person. Mike was truly sorry for the way things worked out, and wanted to resolve the issue face to face. All has been resolved.
> 
> ...


Sinyard himself descended from Olympus to help smooth this thing over? Some is definitely getting fired over this...


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Sinyard himself descended from Olympus to help smooth this thing over? Some is definitely getting fired over this...


And it's all on video too for everyone to see (at least on FB).


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Dec 9, 2013)

kookieCANADA said:


> And it's all on video too for everyone to see (at least on FB).


Here's a video of Sinyard talking to one of the Spec legal staff who started this whole fiasco.


----------

